# Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

Anybody know if it's possible to install Phaeton wood grab handles in the Touareg in place of the stock plastic ones? Any part numbers or prices? I'm interested in Walnut.
Stu


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (maczrool)*

They do not have walnut in the Phaeton. Only:
nut brown/crystall grey (or sunshine beige)
myrtle black/crystall grey (or sunshine beige)
chestnut brown/crystall grey (or sunshine beige)
eucalyptus/crystal grey (or sunshine beige)
As for whether they fit, they have different part numbers. The Phaeton uses M5x16 Torx screws to attach them to the roof. The Touareg uses M5x28-W Torx screws. I guess the only way to find out is for someone with both a Touareg and Phaeton to remove them and physically check.


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (spockcat)*

Thanks. I think nutbrown is the same as walnut though. In fact I believe my wood steering wheel was called nutbrown and it is a perfect match for the walnut trim in my Touareg. Maybe I'll try ordering one and see if it works. I guess I would have to get the shorter Phateon screws as well.
Stu


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (maczrool)*

What color interior do you have? I will give you the part number.


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (spockcat)*

Anthracite w/ gray ceiling.
Thanks!
Stu


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (maczrool)*

I think you would use the existing screws but I'm not sure so I listed the Phaeton ones too.
nut brown/crystal grey
LF: 3D5 857 607 E MYU
RF: 3D5 857 608 E MYU
LR: 3D0 857 607 G MYU
RR: 3D0 857 608 G MYU
Phaeton screws: N 104 301 02 (8 required)


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (spockcat)*

Wow! $105.76/handle and $.19/screw. I might hold off on that for a while.
Stu


----------



## isolani (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (maczrool)*

LOL!
Yeah, that'll put a damper in that project








$105?! Wow!
Dig the Phaeton, though! Its a beautiful car. A shame they can't move 'em fast enough because they sound like a pretty good value for an upscale sedan.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (isolani)*

Well they are wood covered handles, not just the normal plastic ones. They also probably don't make as many of these as they do for the Touareg. The plastic Touareg ones are $32.39 discounted on 1stvwparts.com


----------



## jmdpjd1 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (spockcat)*

Checked my Phaeton and my handles are plastic not the wooden as shown. That would be pricey to do both I guess. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif Maybe?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (jmdpjd1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmdpjd1* »_Checked my Phaeton and my handles are plastic not the wooden as shown. That would be pricey to do both I guess. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif Maybe?

Would you like to remove one from the Phaeton and Touareg and see if they are interchangable?


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (spockcat)*

Yes pretty please?
Stu


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (maczrool)*

Ok, I ordered one. If it doesn't fit, hopefully it can be returned.
Stu


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (maczrool)*

how much did it cost? I know its really easy to replace them if they fits.


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (eggyacid)*

$105. I just bought the right front one for now. If it fits, I'll buy the rest.
Stu


----------



## jmdpjd1 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (spockcat)*

Sorry away for the holiday. I willl try this weekend.


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (jmdpjd1)*

The first Phaeton wood grab handle arrived. It fits quite well and the colors are a perfect match for the wood and plastic trim. Installation wasn't too bad, but I did have to modify the handle slightly to make it fit because the mounting pieces have locating pins (2 per half). Once these were cut off, the new handle fit just like the original.
Thanks Spock for the part numbers. 
Stu


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (maczrool)*

Photos?


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (spockcat)*


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

How are you liking the wood wheel? It looks quite nice!


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

I love it except during cold weather when it gets a little cold to the touch.
Stu


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (maczrool)*

Photos look quite nice. I might have to consider this mod myself. Have to check the Euro prices.


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (spockcat)*

How about a group buy on the handles?


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (CBurkard)*

We still don't know for sure if the rear handles will fit. I know the Touareg ones have a hook built into them, but I don't know about the Phaeton's, as I only bought that one handle for the front driver's side.
Stu


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

Wow! Looks great, especially with the wood wheel. I'd be interested in a group buy, after the rear handle fit is checked...


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (spockcat)*

Yeah let's all put in one wooden handle in on the driver's side...screw the family and the passengers...WE T-Reg Owners RULE!








Cy


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (cybulman)*

I ordered two more handles. Front passenger and left rear (with hook). If the rears fit ok I'll buy the last one. Rears cost $117.
Stu


----------



## jjacob1 (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm in on the group buy for the wood handles as long as the fit front + rear


----------



## Dodgie (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey maczrool, I like the steering wheel. Where did you get it??


----------



## Dodgie (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (Dodgie)*

To clarify, I've read the posts and know the part number - but apart from 1stParts haven't found any providers...


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (Dodgie)*

I got my wood wheel from my local dealer only because they refused to install it if it didn't come from them. 1stvwparts has them if you can install the wheel yourself or get your dealer to cooperate.
Stu


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (jjacob1)*

I'm not too sure a group buy would work. I believe there are many different color combinations so unless you can get enough people interested in a single combination, it's not going to work.
Stu


----------



## Jeff from Mass (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (maczrool)*

Here are a few pics to show you the differences in the handles
























There is a metal insert that the screw goes thru, the Touareg insert is thicker than the Phaetons so the use of the shorter Phaeton screws will fit better. As you can see the factory uses lock tight on assembly.
The Touareg has a little lock tab that seems to hold it into the head liner where as the Phaeton has the two locating pins. I thought about actually drilling locator pin holes but they do not really add any holding strength so I just cut the pins off and filed them smooth.
Jeff


_Modified by Jeff from Mass at 5:49 AM 1-21-2005_


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (Jeff from Mass)*

Glad to see someone else doing this mod. When I put mine in I just cut off the pins and used the stock screws. It seems to be holding very securely.
Stu


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (Jeff from Mass)*

Thanks for taking the time to explain and photograph the handles for us!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (12johnny)*

Ok, the rear handle came in and is now installed. It fits perfectly, so no complications to speak of with this mod. Interstingly, the wood ones have an '02 date code. Also the return springs seem to have a much more leisurely return to them than do the stock handles.
Photos to come later.
Stu


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (maczrool)*

















Stu


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (maczrool)*

Looks great. I guess I will have to check what the German prices of these are.
PS: The Phaeton has the following wood types:










_Modified by spockcat at 10:00 PM 1-26-2005_


----------



## guitarman (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (spockcat)*

What would you suggest as a match for vavona? Also, Spockcat, how have the matches been on your keyless start kits for the lighter and heavily figured vavona wood?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (guitarman)*

Well the first comment from my office on purchasing these from Germany is that they are restricted to Phaeton VINs and quantity purchases is not possible. But this was also the first comment I got about buying keyless parts, which also include a Phaeton numbered part. 
As for wood type, that is also difficult. I've seen plain vavona, light vavona, dark vavona, heavily figured vavona. I've had two wood pieces returned due to total color mismatch out of about 20. Several people with vavona have even traveled to see me just so they could select wood that matched the best. No one has returned walnut or myrtle. 
I think which color you would select to match vavona depends on how the factory colored your vavona. I've seen vavona that was the color of the chestnut shown above. And I've seen vavona that is closer to the color of the eucalyptus shown above.


----------



## guitarman (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (spockcat)*

If I sent you a digital pic of my current center wood for the keyless would you mind taking a look to see if you think you'd be able to come up w/a match? It's really nice looking (goes well w/the Teak)but has strange figuring that might be tough to match. I just want it to not look strange, but I really want to do the keyless thing. Thanks


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (guitarman)*

You can try that. I have 3 or 4 teak in stock now and should have a few more tomorrow or Monday. Might be good to put something next to it that is a stock reference color such as a yellow legal pad as well as a white paper.


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (spockcat)*

Are you planning to make these mods available ?
Thanks


----------



## guitarman (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (spockcat)*

Spockcat, do you mean 3 or 4 vavona? Great, I'll do that and put a reference something or another in the picture also. Thanks


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (guitarman)*

yeah, my inventory says I have 4. I think it is right but err on the side of caution.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (2YY4U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2YY4U* »_Are you planning to make these mods available ?
Thanks

If I can buy more than one set.


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (spockcat)*

Ok, I am interested. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrisbin (Jan 24, 2005)

Any idea of cost to ship a set to UK....??
TIA


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbin)*

OK, I've got all four parts handles installed. They look great. I do recommend you use the shorter Phaeton handle screws though.
Great mod. 
Stu


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

any updates on the group buy price?


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (maczrool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maczrool* »_Ok, the rear handle came in and is now installed. It fits perfectly, so no complications to speak of with this mod. Interstingly, the wood ones have an '02 date code. Also the return springs seem to have a much more leisurely return to them than do the stock handles.
Photos to come later.
Stu

I wonder if that leisurely return is duplicated on the springs that are supposed to return my seatbelts.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (eggyacid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggyacid* »_any updates on the group buy price?


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_ they are restricted to Phaeton VINs and quantity purchases is not possible. 

Still a valid comment. You are on your own on this one.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (guitarman)*

Be very cautious trying to match the Vavona wood that comes in a Touareg with one of the woods that is offered in the Phaeton. I have seen several new, unused Phaeton wood steering wheels offered for sale at bargain basement prices - about $200, compared to their actual price of $900 - and in each case, a Touareg owner has purchased it, trying to match the Vavona wood in their Touareg, and it looked bad.
The difference might be much less obvious with a smaller item such as a grab handle - especially considering that it is not close to another wood item, for direct comparison - but still, be careful if you have Vavona in your Touareg.
If you want to look at the Phaeton interior woods in more detail, go to this link Paint and Interior Colours - Photo Galleries and you will find URL's for all the different wood colours, about 3/4 of the way down the first post in the thread.
Michael 
Phaeton Forum Moderator


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (maczrool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maczrool* »_Wow! $105.76/handle and $.19/screw. I might hold off on that for a while.
Stu

I've been re-energized recently due to deciding to keep my 04 for a year or two more and have been looking for these handles and a wood steering wheel... I see them on 1st VW Parts, but now they go for $139 each...(4 needed). ouch... 
Any one seen these grip handles anywhere for less..? 
https://www.1stvwparts.com/partscat.html








I am also looking for the wood steering wheel but ebay.eu only has one that doesn't look like it will match walnut.... guessing they put them on ebay as they get them, thus I'll have to wait for the root nut wood/walnut...











_Modified by sup44 at 9:11 PM 5-5-2007_


----------



## amphicar770 (Feb 19, 2006)

I too would be interested in a group buy.
Given the distance of the handles from the rest of the wood, a slight color mismatch migh not be noticable. 
In the spirit of full disclosure, the myrtlewood keyless piece I received was distinclty different from what was in the car. It looked pretty bad, so much so that I had the original drilled and fitted that instead.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (sup44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sup44* »_
I am also looking for the wood steering wheel but ebay.eu only has one that doesn't look like it will match walnut.... guessing they put them on ebay as they get them, thus I'll have to wait for the root nut wood/walnut...








_Modified by sup44 at 9:11 PM 5-5-2007_

That wheel looks chestnut - like the one I bought and my dealer said he can install for 1 hour in labor. I saw a walnut on ebay now! You'll need your own airbag and switches as this one has active cruise control.
http://66.249.91.104/translate...a%3DN










_Modified by Paldi at 7:53 PM 5-13-2007_


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_
That wheel looks chestnut - like the one I bought and my dealer said he can install for 1 hour in labor. I saw a walnut on ebay now! You'll need your own airbag and switches as this one has active cruise control.
http://66.249.91.104/translate...a%3DN









_Modified by Paldi at 7:53 PM 5-13-2007_

Thanks for the link...
Everything looks like it would fit if I just removed my old switches and electronics and put it into this one, but anyone know how to verify this?
UPDATE.... Nevermind.... I contacted the seller and they will not ship to USA.....










_Modified by sup44 at 8:40 AM 5-14-2007_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (sup44)*

Mine was installed yesterday. Lovin it! No complaints.
















Bought mine from ebay.de for about $300.00 and had it shipped to the seller's friend in the States who forwarded it on to me. Perfect condition and my airbag and switches fit right on. Took under an hour and they left the battery connected during the transplant.








Now I need a set of those wood grab handles to finish it off. (V8 Phaetons don't have 'em.)



_Modified by Paldi at 9:40 PM 5-23-2007_


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (Paldi)*

I had the guy on ebay.de state (sold to someone in germany for $150 euro) he would ship it to me (for $49), but I notice that they only took bank transfer,,, It was too much of a risk...I've been seriously burnt with bank transfers before... I am just going to wait till another walnut lenkrad shows up on .de again from the Stockhom seller......








Yours looks great.. congrats....


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (Paldi)*

Paldi,
How hot does your sheering wheel get? I told a friend of mine (lives in pocono, pa) that I am looking to get a wood wheel and he stated I will be barely able to touch it when it is hot (90 degree + durring summer months). It was about 90 degrees these past couple of days in Pa. Any feedback to share?


_Modified by sup44 at 1:26 AM 5-26-2007_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (sup44)*

When the AC vents open up on a hot day, they blow right on the wheel and cool it off quite quickly. The lower 3/4 of the wheel circumference stays cooler as do the leather areas around there. I just put my hands at the 3 & 10 o'clock positions where the leather starts. I'm coping quite well for the 2 minutes it takes for the A/C to cool the top of it and the rest of the interior of the car down. 
I received a wheel cover made of some spongy material the seller used to protect it in shipping. I think I can also use it to keep the sun off it while parked in the sun on super hot days, if necessary. 
I used to throw a towel over the original (black) leather wheel on hot days to keep it cool and keep the sun off. Steering wheels take a beating - like driver seats.











_Modified by Paldi at 9:52 PM 5-26-2007_


----------



## TwisTTer (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (maczrool)*

My headliner and current grab handles are a light shade of grey.
Will that color (grey) be available with the wood?
I noticed that there was only one series of part numbers.
Please let me know if in addition to selection of wood colors if there is a selection of handle colors as well.


----------



## TwisTTer (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton Wood Grab Handles in Touareg (TwisTTer)*

...


----------

